# Uber driver drinking while driving?



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.abc10.com/mb/news/local/uber-passengers-say-driver-was-drinking-while-driving/400059633








Uber passengers in San Francisco worry their driver may have been drinking alcohol while driving them.

The whole point of ordering an Uber is to get home safely if you've had a few drinks, right?

Well apparently not for two San Francisco residents, who reached out to ABC10's Frances Wang after what they say was an especially uncomfortable Uber ride. They asked to remain anonymous.

The two were heading to a Super Bowl party on Sunday, when they saw what looked like a beer bottle in the driver's cup holder. They said they assumed another passenger left it behind, until they saw their driver drink out of the bottle twice during the ride.

The passengers said they Googled the bottle's name and label and it appeared to be alcoholic.

Although they say the driver wasn't driving erratically, he apparently was not friendly and they didn't feel safe. They say the driver rolled through multiple stop signs.

The passengers have filed a report with Uber and are waiting to hear back.

A spokesperson with the California Highway Patrol initially said more research needed to be done on this specific drink, known as Kvass, a traditional Slavic of Baltic fermented beverage. The spokesperson confirmed that this specific drink in question was legal, because it only had .5% of alcohol in it. The threshold for the USDA is anything containing over .5%.

Sacramento Police said it would be an interesting case. However, if they pulled over a car for a traffic stop with the bottle opened inside, they would evaluate the driver for impairment.

Whether or not drinking what looks like beer, even if it has minimal alcohol, is professional as an Uber driver may be another debate.

ABC10 has also reached out to the company and is waiting to hear back.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

When I go on my binge eating of veal marsala I can usually blow a .18 after my third helping.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> The whole point of ordering an Uber is to get home safely if you've had a few drinks, right?.


Nope. The whole point of Uber was to flood the market with "mom-n-pops" drivers to provide cheap rides and make Travis a very rich man. Uber hasn't lowered DUI rates. That fairytale was busted a long time ago.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Nope. The whole point of Uber was to flood the market with "mom-n-pops" drivers to provide cheap rides and make Travis a very rich man. Uber hasn't lowered DUI rates. That fairytale was busted a long time ago.


Where has it been busted? Because it seems like all the stats I've seen show that DUI rates go up 6-10 percent in places that ban Uber, or drop by about that much when they allow it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Nope. The whole point of Uber was to flood the market with "mom-n-pops" drivers to provide cheap rides and make Travis a very rich man. Uber hasn't lowered DUI rates. That fairytale was busted a long time ago.


It's the investors making Travis rich. Given that Uber has NEVER turned a profit, his salary is NOT coming from fares.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

We all need couple of CoronaS to wake up after driving all day, also helps relating with late night passengers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.abc10.com/mb/news/local/uber-passengers-say-driver-was-drinking-while-driving/400059633
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" the drink APPEARED to be alchohol"
" they googled the name and it has 1/2 % alchohol ?????
How many GALLONS OF THAT WOULD CAUSE IMPAIRMENT ????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.abc10.com/mb/news/local/uber-passengers-say-driver-was-drinking-while-driving/400059633
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One beer has more alchohol than 10 of those !
It would take 20 bottles consumed in an hour to approach IMPAIRMENT levels.
Although he was not erratic,they felt unsafe due to their extreme paranoia !
240 ounces would have to be consumed in 60 minutes to near legal limits !
Anyone think he drank 20 on an hour ?


----------

